# por si las moscas



## laJardinera

¿Alguién sabe algo del origen del decir, "por si las moscas"? Entiendo que suele traducir como "just in case," pero me suena raro en español y me gustaría saber a qué se refiere.

Gracias de antemano por sus correciones y opiniones.


----------



## spodulike

I´m not sure if this helps but here is a link _*Por si las moscas*_ 


My pure guess about its origin would be "cover the food in case the flies get it" or something similar. But I don´t really know.


----------



## ACQM

Parece ser que viene de las moscas de san Narciso. Ahí te dejo un enlace pero si buscas por todos lados dan la misma explicación. 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1636864/El-origen-de-frases-que-siempre-usamos.html


----------



## alacant

It means just in case.

Example: We'd better take our umbrellas just in case (it rains)

Llevaremos nuestras paraguas por sí las moscas.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alacant said:


> It means just in case.
> 
> Example: We'd better take our umbrellas just in case (it rains)
> 
> Llevaremos nuestras paraguas por sí las moscas.
> 
> Saludos, ala


Veo que *por si las moscas* es usual en España.

También lo es en Chile en el mismo sentido, pero no en Argentina.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

alacant said:


> It means just in case.
> 
> Example: We'd better take our umbrellas just in case (it rains)
> 
> Llevaremos nuestras paraguas por sí las moscas.
> 
> Saludos, ala


 
Hay alguien que pueda explicarmelo:  

We'd better take - is common in English

Llevaremos - a me no suena "We'd better take, pero solo "we take or we will take"  Se puede decir algo asi.  "Mejor llevaremos nuestras paraguas por si las moscas.


----------



## eli-chi

Por estos lados lo más probable es que se escuche: "*Llevemos* (los) paraguas...", y también "*Sería bueno llevar *paraguas, por si las moscas."


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Veo que *por si las moscas* es usual en España.
> 
> También lo es en Chile en el mismo sentido, pero no en Argentina.



Hola Juan Carlos:

"Por si las moscas" sí es una expresión habitual en algunos lugares de Argentina. En Córdoba y en Mendoza, por ejemplo, se usa mucho y tiene exactamente el sentido que se ha discutido aquí en el foro. Me extraña que digas que allí no se usa. ¿Te referirás a Buenos Aires?

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Hola Juan Carlos:
> 
> "Por si las moscas" sí es una expresión habitual en algunos lugares de Argentina. En Córdoba y en Mendoza, por ejemplo, se usa mucho y tiene exactamente el sentido que se ha discutido aquí en el foro. Me extraña que digas que allí no se usa. ¿Te referirás a Buenos Aires?
> 
> Saludos,


Para serte franco, no recuerdo haberlo escuchado en Buenos durante mi infancia y adolescencia y en cambio me llamó la atención cuando llegué a Chile.

Tengamos presente que entre Chile y Mendoza existe una transculturización lingüistica que eventualmente puede incluir Córdoba. Aún así, es simplemente posible que yo no lo haya asimilado por no haberlo escuchado frecuentemente en mi entorno.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Veo que *por si las moscas* es usual en España.
> 
> También lo es en Chile en el mismo sentido, pero no en Argentina.


 
Muy común en México también...
Solemos agregar: Por si las _cochinas_ moscas.
Y, más aún: Por si las _fláis_. (Flies = moscas en inglés)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Coloquialmente en España también se dice " por si las fláis".

Saludos


----------



## esance

Hola Pacoaladroque,

Nunca lo había oído!! 
Parece la pronunciación de mosca en inglés no? flys=fláis
jajajaja, ok well noted


----------



## Södertjej

Esance, eso de "por si las flais" tiene más años que la tarara. De hecho yo diría que está en la categoría de chascarrillos en vías de extinción, del estilo de "¿te dah cuen?".


----------



## mirx

Bigote Blanco said:


> Hay alguien que pueda explicarmelo:
> 
> We'd better take - is common in English
> 
> Llevaremos - a me no suena "We'd better take, pero solo "we take or we will take" Se puede decir algo asi. "Mejor llevaremos nuestras paraguas por si las moscas.


 
En español de México.

Más _(nos)_ vale que traigamos/llevemos *los* paraguas por si las moscas.

De sobra está decir que nunca he oído eso de las "flais" o moscas cochinas, siempre ha sido "por si las moscas", así, a secas. Aunque, por supuesto, no dudo ni un segundo que haya varaciones "chistosas" en México, que se pintan muy bien para eso los mexicanos.


----------



## esance

Hello Södertjej,

jajajaja pues me lo debí perder! 
Te dah cuen piltrafilla! (esta sí que la sé)


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

mirx said:


> En español de México.
> 
> Más _(nos)_ vale que traigamos/llevemos *los* paraguas por si las moscas.
> 
> De sobra está decir que nunca he oído eso de las "flais" o moscas cochinas, siempre ha sido "por si las moscas", así, a secas. Aunque, por supuesto, no dudo ni un segundo que haya varaciones "chistosas" en México, que se pintan muy bien para eso los mexicanos.


También en Chile existe la forma *más nos vale ... por si las moscas*, que si bien no suena gramaticalmente correcta es muy corriente.


----------



## Södertjej

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> También en Chile existe la forma *más nos vale ... por si las moscas*, que si bien no suena gramaticalmente correcta es muy corriente.


Eso es muy común en España y no veo que problema gramatical representa.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

esance said:


> Hola Pacoaladroque,
> 
> Nunca lo había oído!!
> Parece la pronunciación de mosca en inglés no? flys=fláis
> jajajaja, ok well noted


 
Así es

Saludos


----------



## alacant

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Así es
> 
> Saludos


 

Perdon, no entiendo???  ¿Asi es que?

Esta frase no lo habia oido desde hace por lo menos 20 años.

Saludos,


----------



## Ushuaia

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Veo que *por si las moscas* es usual en España.
> 
> También lo es en Chile en el mismo sentido, pero no en Argentina.



Debe ser --como suponías-- que no la escuchaste en su momento, JC. La expresión es muy usada tanto en Buenos Aires como en la Patagonia (¡completando el mapa!).

Saludos.


----------



## ORL

> También lo es en Chile en el mismo sentido, pero no en Argentina.



Como siempre digo: mejor ceñirse a la propia región y no hablar de otras. En Argentina "por si las moscas", usado como "por si acaso", es de lo más habitual y cotidiano.


> Llevaremos nuestras paraguas por *sí si *las moscas.



Ese "si" no es una afirmación, no va con acento.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Ushuaia said:


> Debe ser --como suponías-- que no la escuchaste en su momento, JC. La expresión es muy usada tanto en Buenos Aires como en la Patagonia (¡completando el mapa!).
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por tu aclaración. Quedamos uno a cero a tu favor.

Un abrazo


----------



## eli-chi

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> También en Chile existe la forma *más nos vale ... por si las moscas*, que si bien no suena gramaticalmente correcta es muy corriente.


Puede ser Juan Carlos.  Aunque esa expresión se usa más comúnmente como comentario o respuesta a lo que se dijo: _"¡Más les vale!"_ _(porque hay hasta "olor" a lluvia)_.
Por acá también, sobre todo los jóvenes, dicen "fláis" (pensaba que era la versión "moderna").  ¿Y qué sobre el origen? ¿No (hay) más explicaciones?


----------



## Södertjej

¿El mismo origen que el famosísmo poema "one mariposita fly in the garden when de repente, zas, a leche with the flower"? ¿O "If, if. Between, between"?

Usar palabras en inglés, francés o italiano para hacer chistes malos no tiene nada de original.


----------



## for learning

Hello! I just wanted to point out that the most direct translation to " just in _case_" would be(I think so, or at least it is a more literal translation):" por si _acaso_", though " por si las moscas" means exactly the same. However, to me, "por si las moscas" looks a bit more informal. I have not found out about its origin but that of Spodulike looks fine.
Regards.


----------



## ACQM

eli-chi said:


> ¿Y qué sobre el origen? ¿No (hay) más explicaciones?



¿No te gusta las historia del milagro de San Narciso y las moscas? Es un poco desagradable lo de las moscas saliendo de la tumba y atacando al ejército invasor, pero seguro que los genoveses estan muy orgullosos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

for learning said:


> Hello! I just wanted to point out that the most direct translation to " just in _case_" would be(I think so, or at least it is a more literal translation):" por si _acaso_", though " por si las moscas" means exactly the same. However, to me, "por si las moscas" looks a bit more informal. I have not found out about its origin but that of Spodulike looks fine.
> Regards.




"Por si las dudas" it's another way to say "por si las moscas" or "just in case", at least around here where I live.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Janis Joplin said:


> "Por si las dudas" it's another way to say "por si las moscas" or "just in case", at least around here where I live.


In fact, *por si las dudas* es the correct way to express *just in case*.

Though *por si las moscas* expresses the same, it's just colloquial.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Ushuaia said:


> Debe ser --como suponías-- que no la escuchaste en su momento, JC. La expresión es muy usada tanto en Buenos Aires como en la Patagonia (¡completando el mapa!).
> 
> Saludos.


 
En Buenos Aires se usa mucho.
Saludos


----------



## ORL

El origen de esta expresión más antiguo encontrado corresponde la una novela española escrita en el año 1930 por Ramón J. Sender. Su título era Imán y ella aparece el siguiente fragmento: “¡Tonterías! ¿Dicen que pué que salgamos mañana? Pues me gasto ahora ocho perras que tengo, por si las moscas.”.

http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/02/16/por-si-las-moscas/


----------



## silvia fernanda

ORL said:


> El origen de esta expresión más antiguo encontrado corresponde la una novela española escrita en el año 1930 por Ramón J. Sender. Su título era Imán y ella aparece el siguiente fragmento: “¡Tonterías! ¿Dicen que pué que salgamos mañana? Pues me gasto ahora ocho perras que tengo, por si las moscas.”.
> 
> http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/02/16/por-si-las-moscas/


 
Hola ORL,
muy interesante tu comentario, gracias
Saludos


----------



## Winter

Por las dudas / por si acaso / por si las moscas .. son todas usadas por igual acá en Buenos Aires. "Por las dudas" es la más formal.


----------



## eli-chi

ACQM said:


> ¿No te gusta las historia del milagro de San Narciso y las moscas? Es un poco desagradable lo de las moscas saliendo de la tumba y atacando al ejército invasor, pero seguro que los genoveses estan muy orgullosos.


Hola, ACQM:
No exactamente.  Lo que ocurre es que la historia no me convence para el caso.  Me resulta más ad-hoc lo que dicen *spod *y *ORL. *


----------

